# Crochet Pattern - face scrubs



## Relle (Jul 9, 2014)

Quick and easy and great to go with a soap or two. I've already made some of these while watching TV at night.

http://www.allparenting.com/my-me-time/articles/971161/crochet-your-own-reusable-face-scrubbies


----------



## Jencat (Jul 10, 2014)

Cool!  Pinned them for when I finally learn to crochet.


----------



## Susie (Jul 10, 2014)

That is a beginner difficulty project...just saying.


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 10, 2014)

Those look really neat but I can't even crochet a straight line let alone a circle.


----------



## Susie (Jul 11, 2014)

Circles are actually easier to make straight.   A tug here or there makes them round again.  Easy to hide tension problems.  Straight lines, OTOH, show every tiny change in tension.  Drives me nuts, as my tension changes depending on how my arthritis is doing at that moment.  This is why I have changed to loom knitting.  Easier to keep even tension when my arthritis is flaring up.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 11, 2014)

Very cool, I haven't crocheted in years but might give this a try. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## grayceworks (Jul 11, 2014)

Thanks! I've been thinking about something like this.


----------



## Khanjari (Jul 16, 2014)

I don't know how to crochet but I think you can use these as coaster too! Just saying!


----------



## Relle (Jul 16, 2014)

I forgot to say , I use Bamboo cotton and they turn out really soft for your face.


----------

